# Tom Jones(welsh singer) In progress..



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thought i'd post a progress thread on a Tom Jone's drawing im working on right now. 

Here's what i've done so far, got quite a lot to do yet.. 
Also if anyone has any tips on how to master grey hair, id very much appreciate it.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I've actually given up on this until I'm ready to go back to it, hasn't come out the way I imagined haha.


----------

